# UPDATED mai tai mom & doll carriers



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

We are expecting a grandchild in a month .My DIL wanted one of the mai tei baby carriers , so I made her one.






It was kind of fun to make. Not hard at all .

kitn

This is the doll carrier for my granddaughter . This was a ton of fun , took about an hour , I know she will love it , she is never far from her dolls.


----------



## JenniferSews (Aug 12, 2009)

Very nice, I LOVE the fabrics.  She's going to love it!


----------



## krissy (Aug 12, 2009)

so cool!


----------



## LJA (Aug 12, 2009)

Kitn, that is sooooooo cool.  You did a great job.  Grandbaby will love that!


----------



## Godiva (Aug 12, 2009)

We just had our 4th grandchild about 2 weeks ago!  Is there a pattern out there for this?  I love it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Congratulations Godiva , isn't being a gramma the best thing ever .Here is a link to the tut I used . Tip make 3 - 84 inch long straps . The tut is confusing in that area you need  2 for shoulders and 1 for the waist . Hope you have fun if you make it .

http://scanditute.blogspot.com/


kitn


----------



## wookie130 (Aug 12, 2009)

This is really awesome!!!!!!

Love the geometric pattern...very funky!


----------



## Rosey (Aug 12, 2009)

I love it and I love the colors!


----------



## Milla (Aug 13, 2009)

You are such a sweet grandmother!  Cool fabric pattern.  Great job!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you all .
She picked the fabric and I really like it .I am going to make a doll size one  with the leftovers ,for my GD who will be 6 , 3 days after baby is born . She will need a little extra special  attention this year I think , with baby being born so close to her birthday . It is a lot of fun , I don't do enough sewing lately . Making soap has taken over my life  :shock: .

Kitn


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 13, 2009)

Love the fabric; love stuff not just soft pink and baby blue. This is something different


----------



## heartsong (Aug 13, 2009)

*x*

gosh, kitn, really great job!  :shock: 

even tho my granna is no longer here on earth, i have some treasured (and dearly loved) handwork that she made over the many years of her life.

happiness IS homemade!

it's lovely and i particularly like the fabric that was chosen.

SWEET!


----------



## Ali (Aug 13, 2009)

you did a really great job!!!!
looks fantastic.
must be nice to have a mother in law like you......

Mine acts just like Marie off of Everybody Loves Raymond.

Ali


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL .Life is to short for that stuff .
My first MIL was a very uptight lady . I feel sorry for her , life is  much, much more than a very clean house and the latest fashion on your back .

Kitn


----------



## Ali (Aug 14, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> LOL .Life is to short for that stuff .
> My first MIL was a very uptight lady . I feel sorry for her , life is  much, much more than a very clean house and the latest fashion on your back .
> 
> Kitn


I agree 100 percent!


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG, my MIL is just like that  :? Plus she compains 24/7  Luckily, she drives us both crazy, not just me...


----------



## rubato456 (Aug 14, 2009)

you are awesome kitn! wonderful job and so great of you to do that.....and make one for the sibling too....very  thoughtful


----------



## andreja (Aug 14, 2009)

How great that your dil decided to babywear and how awesome you made Mei Tai for her!!! Let me tell you, VERY awesome!! She'll love it (and the baby). I agree make one for big sister. My older one loved babywearing his teddy bear just like his mom did his little sister.


----------



## Dixie (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks like you did a fabulous job kitn. I love the fabric too.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 14, 2009)

Good job kitn!!  I love it!!


----------



## Godiva (Aug 15, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Thank you all .
> She picked the fabric and I really like it .I am going to make a doll size one  with the leftovers ,for my GD who will be 6 , 3 days after baby is born . She will need a little extra special  attention this year I think , with baby being born so close to her birthday . It is a lot of fun , I don't do enough sewing lately . Making soap has taken over my life  :shock: .
> 
> Kitn



That is really nice!  My oldest grandson is autistic - he's still not sure what to make of the new baby who cries a lot. His sister, 4, loves her new little baby and makes sure we all put germicide gel on our hands before we handle her little brother.  It's really cute.  I know what you mean about extra attention.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Aww , she sounds like a great big sister .It does take some getting used to the new crying baby , for sure . My 3 yr old grandson just went through a stage where mom , was not allowed out of his sight .We wondered if he thought she wouldn't come back from the hospital . Who really knows what goes through their cute little minds . He is okay now and says the baby can share his room . All's well for this moment lol.

Kitn


----------



## valor (Aug 16, 2009)

That;s so awesome, Kitn!!! I wish I had something like that! How awesomely crafty are you to come up with that!
 I use the moby (an absurdly long strip of cloth that takes 12 foot long arms, the patience of a saint and a step stool to put on) and my son is too big to tote around in it for very long. He twists, arches and tries to grab everything in and out of arms reach. 

What a fortunate grandbaby to have you on their team! Go Gramma K!! :wink:


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 22, 2009)

..


----------

